# Waterless carwashing?



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

After seeing these adverts for things such as showroom shine & body sheild pro. Just wondering has anyone actually used any of these? If so what are the results? Are they worth purchasing? Never used any of this but willing to experiment with it if anyone can recommend them or another item like this. Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

If its a waterless car wash your after most guys on here seem to plump for ONR (optimum no-rinse) 

Seems to produce good results :thumb:


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

Were can you get this from mick? Just wanting to experiment for myself on the car. Could be a quicker alternative if the car is just slightly dirty


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Im on the phone at the minute davey, but I know some, if not most of the traders on here sell it. And im 99% sure elite car care is one of them :thumb:


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

No worries. Cheers again mick. So helpful seem to be one of the first to answer :thumb: Shall have a look tomorrow & thanks again mate :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

No bother matey, no doing much anyway (and im the first to respond as its a tad late :lol

Heres the ONR I was talking about, its available in 5l too but probsbly better getting the smaller one to see how you like it :thumb:

optimum no rinse


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Daveymc88 said:


> After seeing these adverts for things such as showroom shine & body sheild pro. Just wondering has anyone actually used any of these?


Comparisons between Greased Lightning's Showroom Shine and ONR are 
discussed quite thoroughly in this thread.
ONR isn't entirely a "waterless wash", more a less water wash, but it's probably
more versatile, and certainly a lot cheaper! There's chapter and verse here 
and a method on using it as a waterless wash here.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys will have a look over it :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mick said:


> No bother matey, no doing much anyway (and im the first to respond as its a tad late :lol
> 
> Heres the ONR I was talking about, its available in 5l too but probsbly better getting the smaller one to see how you like it :thumb:
> 
> optimum no rinse


Its a U.S. Gallon so only 3.75lt.

Love ONR and much prefer it to Total Waterless...:thumb:


----------



## drakey0811 (May 25, 2011)

I`ve used Pro-Shine (showroom shine) numerous times but really only use it to finish a quick wash. With the car being black I find no matter how i dry the car - or how quickly, I`m always left with streaks and water marks. Rather than ages polishing I give each panel a quick squirt and buff it off.
I`ve tried it as a waterless method and have a very swirly car.


----------



## erich (Jun 15, 2011)

if it can clean the dirty car so it is good without water.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> CONR isn't entirely a "waterless wash", more a less water wash, but it's probably
> more versatile, and certainly a lot cheaper!


Cheaper than what?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Cheaper than what?


When used as a "waterless wash" ONR is miles cheaper than real w/w products 
like Greased Lightning Showroom Shine, or even Opti-Clean for example...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Gotcha. Thanks


----------

